# OMG!!!!1 WhAt A H@x0r!!1!!11



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2005)

Something for all of us to chuckle to....

http://www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm

Enjoy, folks...


----------



## tapjpa (Apr 27, 2005)

This has got to be one of the funniest things I've read in a long while.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 27, 2005)

geeky, but funny. newbies.... getting defensive in a corner


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 27, 2005)

If it were in the US, the imbecile would probably try to sue.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's a mirror...that site has been /.-ed. 
http://mirror.retrosnub.co.uk/hacker.htm


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh no...and now he's famous! ::ha::
http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=22838


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 27, 2005)

The whole story reminds me of a Looney Toon; the one where Elmer Fudd sticks his shotgun into Bugs' rabbit hole, and the barrel emerges from a knothole on a nearby tree & points at Elmer's head.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2005)

Ironically, Illiad of UserFriendly fame did something similar:

http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20010523

Too much.. ::ha::


----------



## ziess (Apr 28, 2005)

Ah ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2005)

hehe, this is the original german version and much better:
http://holy.noris-hosting.de/modules/news/article.php?storyid=184


----------



## padishahemperor (Apr 28, 2005)

silly.. 

Whats with this semi-retarded writing with jumbled characters?

I've seen it all over the net and keep thinking it's some kind of code that can only be read by class 1 w@nkers.


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2005)

hehe, that is leet-speak, or if you like 1337-5p34k, the chosen langiage of script kiddies and CS addicts across the globe. You can read a bit about it at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet ,


----------



## padishahemperor (Apr 28, 2005)

ora said:
			
		

> hehe, that is leet-speak, or if you like 1337-5p34k, the chosen langiage of script kiddies and CS addicts across the globe.



Kn0b-speak, what a load of rubbish.  I'd have everyone who uses it shot on sight.  

Having said that, I've seen many of these so-called people write and spell like 6 year olds, so perhaps its the only way they can communicate.





			
				ora said:
			
		

> You can read a bit about it at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet ,



No, I will not contaminate myself with such garbage, my life is too short.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 29, 2005)

maybe it's some sort of optimization?!?
Why do they speak this way? Because it's shorter and easier. I hate it as well, but I wouldn't bash it. Who knows? Maybe everyone will talk like this in the future?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 29, 2005)

you have full access to a full 101+ character keyboard. use it. speak properly

$0.02


----------



## ora (Apr 29, 2005)

Aww, i think its quiet useful, it lets you instantly identify people on IRC that you wouldn't want to talk to: anyone with a 'leet' username or aol in their address 

Plus, without some understanding of leet, bash.org wouldn't make me laugh so much


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 29, 2005)

-double post-


----------



## chornbe (Apr 29, 2005)

It was cute enough. The pictures of the P-P-P-Powerbook still reign as the funniest thingt he 'net has offered yet.

THIS IS REAL! <-- cracks me up every time.


----------

